# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت برنامج تحميل وشرح برنامج تسريع الانترنت وفتح جميع المواقع المحجوبة Ultrasurf 13.05 2014

## triika

Ultrasurf 13.05برنامج Ultrasurf 13.05 البرنامج معروف وهو لفتح المواقع المحجوبةكل ما عليك فعله هو تشغيله وبعدها افتح الموقع المحجوب الذى تريده وهو أبسط وأسرع وأضمن برنامج كسر البروكسي على الإطلاقفهو يتيح حذف جميع سجلات تصفحك فور انتهاءك من العمل عليه وإغلاقهويعمل مع جميع المتصفحات مهما كان رقم إصدارها وبنيتها ,البرنامج أصبحفي عمر الست سنوات ولايزال الرقم 1 فيأكثر من 150 بلدا حول العالم ويستخدمه الملايين ممن لايستطيعون ولوجكافة مفاصل الشبكة العنكبوتيةUltrasurf 13.05 software program which is known for its open blocked sites all you have to do is runAnd then open the site Mahgoub is the simplest and quickest and surest program broken proxy at allIt allows to delete all records of browsing Once you work on it and close itالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

برنامج جميل ومفيد . مثبت لفترة   تقبل تحياتى

----------


## canivaro

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## gogoletps

شكرا 100000000000000000

----------

